# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Παπαδογεωργάκης Δημήτρης

## Polyneikos

Eνας αθλητης με την δικη του επιτυχημενη πορεία στο ελληνικο bodybuilding ειναι ο *Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργάκης..*




Συμμετείχε στην IFBB απο την δημιουργία της  σχεδον -σε εφηβική ηλικια- και γρήγορα εξελιχθηκε σε ενα πολυνικη αθλητη,με αποκορύφωμα την 2η θεση που κατέλαβε στους Μεσογειακους της Κύπρου το 1987.

Οι κυριότερες διακρίσεις του ήταν :

1981 Πανελληνιο  IFBB  6ος  -90κ, 
1982 Πανελληνιο IFBB  4ος  -90κ,
1983 Πανελληνιο IFBB 1ος -90
1984 Πανελληνιο IFBB 1ος -90
1985 Μρ Οδυσσεια Ψηλη κατηγορία 4η θεση
1986 Πανελληνιο IFBB 1ος -90
1987 Πανελληνιο IFBB 1ος -90
1987 Mεσογειακοι IFBB 2ος  +90κ.

*Εδω ειναι η πρωτη του συμμετοχη,το 1981,όπου κατελαβε στους εφηβους την 6η θεση
*



Επίσης  προετοιμαζε  και αλλους γνωστους αθλητες της εποχης στο γυμναστηριο του και κατεβαζε σε αγωνες.
Ηταν και μελος της διοικησης της IFBB οταν σταματησε το αγωνιστικο κομματι,συνοδευε τις αποστολες στο εξωτερικο κτλ...




Στα πολυ δυνατα του σημεια ηταν τα δικεφαλα του...(διακρίνεται στην φωτο με τον Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη,στους Μεσογειακους το 1987)

----------


## DIM.K

τρομερα τα δικεφαλα του παπαδογιωργακη, οχι οτι υστερουσε αλλου! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ο παπαδογιωργακης ειχε συμμετασχει και σε μια ταινια με τον τζαννετακο,
ροκυ λεγοταν η ταινια και εκανε τον αμερικανο πυγμαχο με το ονομα Μπαλονε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

παρα πολυ καλος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ,ειδικα τα χερια του τα σπανε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωαιο το αφιέρωμα και οι φωτο  :03. Thumb up: 
Οι παλιές φουρνιές του αθλήματος, πάντα τον είχαν σαν πρότυπο και μέχρι σήμερα γίνονται αναφορές για την αγωνιστική του πορεία στο άθλημα. Αθλητής με ωραίες μάζες και καλή συμμετρία!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Με μεγαλη χαρα ειδα οτι δημιουργηθηκε  σελιδα και για τον μεγαλο Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη.
Οπως εχω αναφερει στη σελιδα για τον Ιορδανη τον Λεβεντελη οι τρεις μας εχουμε λαβει μερος στους Μεσογειακους της IFBB το 1987 στη Κυπρο.
Ειναι πασιφανες οτι ο Δημητρης ειναι διεθνους επιπεδου αθλητης.
Αν ειχα το καταλληλο εξοπλισμο θα σας εβαζα και μερικες πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες που τραβηξαμε στη πισινα του ξενοδοχειου.Εν καιρω.
Για το αθλητικο του επιπεδο θα τα πουμε και μελλοντικα.Αλλωστε ολη η Ελλαδα γνωριζει τις καταπληκτικες επιδοσεις του και μιλουν ακομα και σημερα για εκεινον λες και ολα εγιναν χθες.
Αυτη τη στιγμη θα προτιμουσα να αναφερω οτι ο Δημητρης εχει στο χαρακτηρα του ορισμενα σπανια και θετικα στοιχεια.
Πρωτον ειναι ευγνωμων σε οποιον τον βοηθησε.Σε καθε του συνεντευξη ειτε ερωτηθει ειτε οχι εκεινος παντα ευχαριστει δημοσιως τον Ιορδανη για τη μεγαλη βοηθεια που του εχει προσφερει.
Δευτερον ειναι εξοχως ειλικρινης για καθε ειδος πληροφοριας που δινει για τις επιδοσεις του το σωματικο του βαρος κλπ.
Σπανιο χαρακτηριστικο διοτι εχουμε στο χωρο μας μια προδιαθεση για υπερβολες πραγμα που παλαιοτερα με ενοχλουσε λιγο αλλα τωρα που εχω ωριμασει κατα καποιο τροπο το βλεπω μερικες φορες  και σαν χαριτωμενο στoιχειο.
Ομως η δωρικοτητα και η αφοπλιστικη τιμιοτητα του Δημητρη για τα στοιχεια που δινει ειναι για εμενα ξεκαθαρο δειγμα σοβαρου και ηγετικου ατομου.
Τελικα λεω να σας γραψω και κατι για τις επιδοσεις του μιας και σχετιζεται με τα σχολια που σας γραφω για τη προσωπικοτητα του. 
15 μερες μετα τον πολυσυζητημενο αγωνα του Μιστερ Οδυσσεια του 1985 πηγα στο γυμναστηριο του. Αφου με με ενημερωσε για τον αγωνα ,περιπου επι διωρο ,αιφνιδιαστικά, βγαζω απο τη τσεπη μου μια μεζουρα και πριν καλα-καλα το καταλαβει του μετραω το χερι του με τη φλεγματικη ακριβεια που κανω ολες μου τις ενεργειες(κατι που θα σας το επιβεβαιωσουν οσοι με γνωριζουν). 
Ενω ηταν εντελως κρυο,το μετησα 49,5 ποντους.Ο ιδιος μου ειχε πει στο τηλεφωνο 50 ζεστο.Αρα εδω εχουμε το αναποδο . Ειχε πει λιγοτερο απο το κανονικο. Αφου εντελως κρυο ηταν 49.5 , ειναι σιγουρο οτι ζεστο θα ηταν τουλαχιστον 51.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη όπως παντα απολαυστικες οι περιγραφες σου.
ο Παπαδογεωργακης συνηθως συμμετείχε στην -90 κατηγορία,στους Μεσογειακους όμως κατεβηκε στα +90κ.
Μια του φωτογραφία απο εκεινον τον αγωνα,βεβαια εσυ τα εζησες απο κοντα.







Ποιοτικος αθλητης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Από τις εντυπωσισακότερες αγωνιστικές παρουσίες της δεκαετίας του '80, ειδικά η γράμμωσή του ήταν το σημείο που ξεχώριζε.  :03. Thumb up: 

Γενικά είναι ένας αθλητής που έχει συζητηθεί ο Παπαδογεωργάκης.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό το αφιέρωμα στον δημήτρη , τα χέρια του ήταν σημείο αναφορας και στήθος , ο γιάννης διακογιάννης τα είπε όλα πολυ καλα για τον δημήτρη παπαδογιωργάκη , ήταν αν θυμάμε καλα το πρώτο γυμναστήριο γουάιντερ το δικό του και ήξερε να κρατάει τον κόσμο , μου τα έλεγε μια φίλη μου γυμνάστρια που δούλευε στο γυμναστήριό του .

πρέπει στις φωτο που έχει πάρει ο γιάννης απο το γυμναστήριό μου να έχει και κάποια που είμαστε μαζί με τον παπαδογιωργάκη .

το αδύνατο σημείο του ήταν τα πόδια , αλλα στην πορεία τα βελτίωσε κάνοντας τα με πυκνότητα και γράμωση με αποτέλεσμα να μην δείχνει αδύναμο σημείο 

η καλύτερη φόρμα του ήταν στους μεσογειακούς του 87  όπου είναι και η φωτο με τον  ιορδάνη λεβεντέλη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## aprosektos

πολυ καλο θεμα για να μαθουμε κ για τις αθλητικες επιδοσεις του

----------


## Polyneikos

Βρηκα καινουργιο υλικο του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη και θα ηθελα να δημοσιοποιηθεί καθως ειναι από τους αθλητες που εντυπωσιαζουν.
Ειναι ενας αθλητης που εκπροσωπησε σε αρκετους αγωνες την IFBB,την δεκαετια του 1980 και στα Πανελληνια ηταν πρωταγωνιστής.
Ειχα ακουσει αρκετα και απο τον Νικο Σιγάλα πόσο καλος αθλητης και  προχωρημενος ήταν ,μαλιστα ο Παπαδογεωργακης προετοιμαζε τον Σιγαλα για αγωνες,όπως και αλλους αθλητες ,αλλα φωτογραφίες υπήρχαν λίγες....

Πανελληνιο 1984,με αντίπαλο τον Γιαννη Γκίνη








Μεσογειακο 1987

----------


## ελμερ

θηριο!!!!! ειδικα στην τελευταια φωτο , :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Gaspari

> θηριο!!!!! ειδικα στην τελευταια φωτο ,


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Hταν εντυπωσιακος αθλητης!

Στην παραπανω φωτο με τον ξανθο αθλητη ,που πιθανον θα ηρθε 2ος ,αν εξαιρεσεις τα ποδια κ το μαυρισμα κ συγκρινοντας σημειο με σημειο,οσο μπορεις βεβαια απο μια φωτο  , ο Παπαδογιωργακης ειναι καλητερος. Ειδικα στα χερια ,του ξανθου συγκριτικα φενονται  παιδικα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Δυστυχως φιλε Χρηστο,και αγαπητοι φιλοι, ο Δημητρης βγηκε δευτερος και ο Καμινοτο(ξανθουλης) πρωτος.
Ο Ιταλος φερθηκε γλυκα και πολιτισμενα,αλλα σαν αθλητης υστερουσε σε τεραστιο βαθμο απο το Δημητρη.
Με μεγαλη επιδεξιοτητα,η επιτροπη προσπαθησε να αμβλυνει την τρομακτικη φορμα του Δημητρη και να εξυψωσει το ενα και μοναδικο πλεονεκτημα του Ιταλου-τα καλυτερα ποδια.Αλλα και στα ποδια ο Καμινοτο δεν ηταν πολυ καλυτερος,διοτι ναι μεν ειχε μεγαλυτερους μυς,ομως υστερουσε σε γραμμωση.
Οσο για τον κορμο ,τι να λεμε.Ο Δημητρης ηταν διπλασιος και με φοβερη γραμμωση,ενω ο αντιπαλος του υστερουσε και σε ογκο και σε γραμμωση.Και μαλιστα ολη αυτη η καταστρατηγηση του αγωνα εγινε σε Κυπριακο εδαφος.

----------


## vaggan

οντως η αδικια ειναι ξεκαθαρη :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: παντως το σημειο του παπαδογεωργακη ηταν τα χερια κυριως πιστευω. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  τρομεροι δικεφαλοι

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Δυστυχως φιλε Χρηστο,και αγαπητοι φιλοι, ο Δημητρης βγηκε δευτερος και ο Καμινοτο(ξανθουλης) πρωτος.
> Ο Ιταλος φερθηκε γλυκα και πολιτισμενα,αλλα σαν αθλητης υστερουσε σε τεραστιο βαθμο απο το Δημητρη.
> Με μεγαλη επιδεξιοτητα,η επιτροπη προσπαθησε να αμβλυνει την τρομακτικη φορμα του Δημητρη και να εξυψωσει το ενα και μοναδικο πλεονεκτημα του Ιταλου-τα καλυτερα ποδια.Αλλα και στα ποδια ο Καμινοτο δεν ηταν πολυ καλυτερος,διοτι ναι μεν ειχε μεγαλυτερους μυς,ομως υστερουσε σε γραμμωση.
> Οσο για τον κορμο ,τι να λεμε.Ο Δημητρης ηταν διπλασιος και με φοβερη γραμμωση,ενω ο αντιπαλος του υστερουσε και σε ογκο και σε γραμμωση.Και μαλιστα ολη αυτη η καταστρατηγηση του αγωνα εγινε σε Κυπριακο εδαφος.


Η υποψια μου επιβεβαιωθηκε (καθοτι μια φωτογραφια) . Ευχαριστω Γιαννη για την ενημερωση.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Βρηκα καινουργιο υλικο του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη και θα ηθελα να δημοσιοποιηθεί καθως ειναι από τους αθλητες που εντυπωσιαζουν.
> Ειναι ενας αθλητης που εκπροσωπησε σε αρκετους αγωνες την IFBB,την δεκαετια του 1980 και στα Πανελληνια ηταν πρωταγωνιστής.
> Ειχα ακουσει αρκετα και απο τον Νικο Σιγάλα πόσο καλος αθλητης και προχωρημενος ήταν ,μαλιστα ο Παπαδογεωργακης προετοιμαζε τον Σιγαλα για αγωνες,όπως και αλλους αθλητες ,αλλα φωτογραφίες υπήρχαν λίγες....
> 
> Πανελληνιο 1984,με αντίπαλο τον Γιαννη Γκίνη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38685
> 
> 
> ...


Oντως παρα πολυ καλος αθλητης! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφίες του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη ,από το Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της ΙFBB του 1987,νικητης της +90 κατηγορίας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και μια φωτο με τον Δημήτρη Παπαδογιωργάκη , πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 88 αν θυμάμε καλα , απο κάποιο αγώνα η σεμινάριο του μάικ κρίστιαν χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος , το εντυπωσιακό με τον δημήτρη ήταν ότι όταν ξεκινούσε προετοιμασία μεταμορφωνόταν πολύ γρήγορα και πετύχαινε πολύ καλή φόρμα , αυτα σίγουρα τα γνωρίζει καλύτερα ο Νίκος ο Σιγάλας που κρατούσε το γυμναστήριό του και τον κατέβαζε ο Παπαδογιωργάκης σε αγώνες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηλια ,σ αυτην την φωτογραφια ,τεκνο εισαι μπροστα του  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια ,σ αυτην την φωτογραφια ,τεκνο εισαι μπροστα του


πέρασαν και πολλα χρόνια χρήστο πιπίνι ήμουν τότε  :01. Razz: , αν δε βαρεθώ θα βάλω και καμια με χάνευ και μάικ κρίστιαν εκεί στο τοπικ με στις φώτο μου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

Καλησπερα .Να και μερικες φοτο απο τα παλια σε ενα γυμναστηριο ( υπογειο) στο Γερακα! Μαζι του ειναι 2 φιλοι .ο απο τα δεξια ειναι ο Γιαννης ο Καλαμιδας

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημητρη καλως ήρθες στην παρεα μας.Σιγουρα εισαι παλιος για να εχεις τετοια φωτογραφια στα χερια σου. :03. Thumb up: 
Γνωριζεστε με τον Παπαδογεωργάκη;

----------


## DIMITROS

Σε αυτη τη φωτο μαζι  με τον Γιωργο Κουλη

----------


## DIMITROS

Ευχαριστω για το καλοσωρισμα. Πραγματι ειμαι παλιος (σε ηλικια) Γνωριζω το Δημητρη απο το "80 και ξεκινησα και εγω να γυμναζομε εκει μαζι με τον Κουλη τον Σιγαλα . Να και αλλη μια μα τον Δημητρη τον Γιωργο και εμενα.

----------


## NASSER

Συλλεκτικές οι φώτο!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που της μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστω για το καλοσωρισμα. Πραγματι ειμαι παλιος (σε ηλικια) Γνωριζω το Δημητρη απο το "80 και ξεκινησα και εγω να γυμναζομε εκει μαζι με τον Κουλη τον Σιγαλα . Να και αλλη μια μα τον Δημητρη τον Γιωργο και εμενα.


Σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι το προσωπικο σου υλικο!
Αν κρίνω από την σωματικη κατασταση του Δημητρη,οι φωτογραφίες πρεπει να ειναι μεταξυ 1980-1982 χρονολογικά;

----------


## DIMITROS

Πραγματι ειναι το πολυ μεχρι το 83

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σπάνιο και συλλεκτικό υλικό , εγω τον Δημήτρη τον είχα γνωρίσει και μου έλεγε γι αυτόν ο Νίκος Σιγάλας όταν δούλευε στο γυμναστήριο του παπαδογιωργάκη και θυμάμε μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά για τα χέρια του πόσο ευκολα έπαιρναν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

Πραγματικα σε αυτο που λετε εχετε δικιο και ο Νικος το γνωριζε καλα. Τα χερια του ηταν απο τα ποιο δυνατα του σημεια για τα δεδομενα της εποχης.



Και αλλη μια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο πρόσφατο Πανελλήνιο και Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-EΟΣΔ,βρεθηκαμε ως team για την κάλυψη του αγωνα.
Οταν έγινε μια απονομή, αντιλήφθηκα ότι ηταν παρών  ο *Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργάκης*, ως  χορηγός του αγώνα, *Διευθυντής Ανάπτυξης Δικτύου* της αλυσίδας γυμναστηριών* YAVA.*
Δεν ξερω αν ήταν σημαδιακο,στο ότι επανήλθε δηλαδή σε μια διοργάνωση που πρίν από 25 χρονια ,το 1987 , είχε κερδίσει την 2η θέση στην βαριά κατηγορία !
Φυσικά τον προσεγγίσαμε και συνομιλήσαμε. 

Προσεχώς θα αποπειραθουμε μια συνέντευξη από τον κ. Παπαδογεωργάκη ,ειναι σημαντικό που συνεχίζει να βοηθαει το άθλημα από άλλο ποστο πλεον.Θα εχει να μας πει αρκετα.

*Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης λοιπον,μερικες φωτογραφίες απο εκείνο το Μεσογειακο της Κυπρου,το 1987. Εντυπωσιακός αθλητης !* :03. Thumb up: 









*Και μια φωτογραφία μετά το Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ το 1985 !!

*

----------


## NASSER

Όντως είναι μεγάλη έκπληξη η παρουσία του Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη και σημαντική η στήριξη του στη διοργάνωση του πανελληνίου και μεσογειακού πρωταθλήματος που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στη Στυλίδα!
Ο ίδιος μας είπε πως παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ μας και αυτό μας τιμάει ιδιαίτερα!
Αναμονή για μια συνέντευξη που θα έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον τόσο για τους αναγνώστες του φόουμ όσο και για μας που αγαπάμε το άθλημα και την ιστορία του!!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ειναι πολυ ελπιδοφορο το γεγονος, οτι ο Δημητρης επαναδραστηριοποιειται σε θεματα αγωνιστικα.Φυσικα, παντα ηταν στο χωρο ,και το ονομα του συζητιεται μερα-νυχτα, λογω των επαγγελματικων του δραστηριοτητων, οι οποιες ειναι αρρηκτα συνδεδεμενες με τον χωρο μας,αλλα και γενικα με την αθληση.Ομως η συγκεκριμενη του κινηση,μου εδωσε μεγαλη χαρα,διοτι πιστευω, οτι οι μεγαλοι πρωταθλητες πρεπει να εμφανιζονται στους αγωνες μονιμα, ειτε σαν αγωνιζομενοι ειτε σαν παραγοντες.Το σπορ που ολοι αγαπησαμε και λατρεψαμε μας χρειαζεται ,και χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω μεγαλα ονοματα να μην ξεχνουν τις ριζες τους.
Στη φωτογραφια με το γυιο του ,η ομοιοτητα τους ειναι εντυπωσιακη.

----------


## RAMBO

Στεκομουν λιγα μετρα πιο διπλα και το προσωπο του καποιον μου θυμιζε..δεν αργησα να καταλαβω,ενας παλιος αθλητης μιας αλλη εποχης,μεγαλου κυρους,τωρα στηριζει τον χωρο που αγαπαμε απο μια αλλη θεση προσφεροντας πολλα στους νεους αθλητες,αναμενουμε την συνεντευξη που σιγουρα προκειται να εχει τρομερα ενδιαφερον :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες σπανιες και πρωτοτυές φωτογραφίες του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη.
Καποτε ο Νικος Σιγαλας μας εξιστορουσε το πόσο προχωρημενος αθλητης ήταν ο Παπαδογεωργακης για την εποχή του και τις γνωσεις που είχε.
Επίσης,ηταν εκεινος που τον ετοιμαζε για τους τους αγωνες,όπως και αλλους αθλητες.
Πιστευω πως ο Νίκος στις περιγραφές του,δεν υπερέβαλε ούτε στο ελάχιστο!

Μια φωτογραφία από το* Μr Οδύσσεια 1985* ,σε αυτόν τον αγώνα με ύψος 1,83 ήταν 79 κιλά,αλλα σε γρανιτενια κατάσταση !






*Μεοσογειακοί 1987,Κυπρος* ,με τον Ιορδάνη Λεβεντελη,ο Λεβεντελης αγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία -80 και ο Παπαδογεωργάκης στην +90.
Ο τρίτος της Ελληνικής αποστολής ήταν ο Γιαννης Διακογιάννης.




Εδω διαφήμιζε την εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων PowerPlay




Mε τον *Weider* και τον *Santonja*,με τους οποιους διατηρούσε στενότατη επαφή και φιλία



Με τον γνωστό επαγγελματία της εποχής, *Mike Quinn.*

----------


## Dreiko

Τρομερες οι φωτογραφιες κωστα,τρομερος και ο Παπαδογεωργακης....
Ακομα και διπλα σε εναν επαγγελματια,οπως ο Quinn,στεκεται....
Κωστα εχουμε καμια φωτογραφια και με τους 3 μαζι της ελληνικης αποστολης στο Μεσογειακο?

----------


## RAMBO

Ιστορικες φωτο,δεν εχω λογια... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα που λέει ο νίκος ο σιγάλας είναι σωστα , άλλωστε τον καιρό που γνωριστήκαμε με τον νίκο και κατεβαίναμε με την ελληνική αποστολή σε αγώνες γυμναζόταν και κρατούσε το γυμναστήριο του Δημήτρη παπαδογιωργάκη και μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικα , ηλία όταν ο Δημήτρης λέει ξεκινάω προετοιμασία με κάνει εντύπωση πόσο εύκολα παίρνουν τα χέρια του .

επίσης ο δημήτρης είχε το γουάιντερ της αγίας παρασκευής ενα γυμναστήριο πρότυπο και μάλιστα μια γυμνάστρια που δούλευε εκεί ήταν φίλη μου και μου έλεγε πόσο σωστός επαγγελματίας είναι ο Δημήτρης , πολύ κόσμο και αν θυμάμε καλα ήταν το πρώτο γυμναστήριο που λειτουργούσε σε 24ωρη βάση 

και γω χάρηκα που τον είδα ξανα στο χώρο αν και συναντηθήκαμε τυχαία πρίν κανενα χρόνο περίπου σε μια έκθεση στην αθήνα κοντα στο αεροδρόμιο και είδα ότι άρχησε να εχει επαφή με τον χωρο

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη,από τα παλιά..Αρκετες εμφανίζονται για πρώτη φορα !

Αρχες του 80,εφηβος,στο γυμναστηριο του στον Γερακα,η διακόσμηση παραπέμπτει εποχές old school bodybuilding!








Σε νεαρη ηλικία,με τον Mike Christian






Η πρωτη του εμφάνιση στο Πανελληνιο της EOΣΔ,μαζί με τον τότε πρόεδρο,Σταυρο Τριανταφυλλίδη,εχωντας καταλαβει την 6η θεση στους Εφηβους





MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985,Θεσσαλονίκη

Διακρινεται ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος και ο Τασος Μωρος 





Μια μερα μετά τον αγωνα της Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## NASSER

Στην τελευταία φώτο διακρίνουμε την ποιότητα που είχε ο Παπαδογεωργάκης! Πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του!! Είναι άνθρωπος που πάντα ψαχνόταν γύρω απο την προπόνηση και τη γυμναστική με στόχο την καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση. 
Και σαν γνώστης του χώρου, πλέον διακρίνεται για την επιχειρηματικότητα του στη διαχείριση γυμναστηρίων και αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη,από τα παλιά..Αρκετες εμφανίζονται για πρώτη φορα !
> 
> 
> MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985,Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> Διακρινεται ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος και ο Τασος Μωρος 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το Οδυσσεια του 1985 δεν το ειδα απο κοντα.Ο Περσιδης ειχε παρευρεθει και μου ειπε οτι ο Δημητρης ειχε κανει τοση διαιτα και αφυδατωση, που δεν μπορουσε να λυγισει τα χερια του, απο το πολυ τεντωμα του δερματος που ειχε γινει, και οτι περπατουσε αναγκαστικα μονοκομματα, και σχεδον με ακαμπτα τα μελη του.
Ο ιδιος ο Δημητρης μου ειχε πει ,οτι διψουσε τοσο πολυ, που με το που τελειωσε ο αγωνας, βουτηξε στη πισινα και ηπιε και απο το νερο της.
Μετα αρχισε ασταματητο φαγοποτι.Οσοι ξερουν τον Δημητρη θα γνωριζουν οτι μπορει να καταναλωσει τεραστιες ποσοτητες φαγητου.
Για παραδειγμα στην επισκεψη που του εκανα -και ανφερομαι σε αυτην στο πρωτο μου ποστ για τον Δημητρη-εφαγε για πρωινο, ενα μεγαλο κουτι κορν φλεηκς με ολα τα σχετικα, και μια τουρτα.
Στο Οδυσσεια ζυγιζε 79 κιλα και 15 μερες μετα εφθασε στα 105 κιλα, και μαλιστα οι τρικεφαλοι του ηταν ακομα πλημμυρισμενοι στις κοντρες.Φανταστειτε λοιπον τι ποσοτητες εφαγε, και τι νερο(κανονικο πλεον-οχι πισινας) ηπιε, μετα τον αγωνα,υστερα απο τετοια πεινα και διψα που υπεστη.
Οι φωτογραφιες που βλεπετε ,τραβηγμενες σε κηπο, παρθηκαν την αλλη μερα του αγωνα,μετα απο τρελλα φαγοποτια και χωρις να εχει κανει ζεσταμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Οι φωτογραφιες που βλεπετε ,τραβηγμενες σε κηπο, παρθηκαν την αλλη μερα του αγωνα,μετα απο τρελλα φαγοποτια και χωρις να εχει κανει ζεσταμα.


Γι αυτο εχει τρομερα μπαλαρισματα !   Και δεν φενεται να εχει χασει κ σε γραμωση!
Ισως ετσι να επαιρνε κ την 3η θεση αντι για 4ος που βγηκε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Το Οδυσσεια του 1985 δεν το ειδα απο κοντα.Ο Περσιδης ειχε παρευρεθει και μου ειπε οτι ο Δημητρης ειχε κανει τοση διαιτα και αφυδατωση, που δεν μπορουσε να λυγισει τα χερια του, απο το πολυ τεντωμα του δερματος που ειχε γινει, και οτι περπατουσε αναγκαστικα μονοκομματα, και σχεδον με ακαμπτα τα μελη του.*
> Ο ιδιος ο Δημητρης μου ειχε πει ,οτι διψουσε τοσο πολυ, που με το που τελειωσε ο αγωνας, βουτηξε στη πισινα και ηπιε και απο το νερο της.
> Μετα αρχισε ασταματητο φαγοποτι.Οσοι ξερουν τον Δημητρη θα γνωριζουν οτι μπορει να καταναλωσει τεραστιες ποσοτητες φαγητου.
> Για παραδειγμα στην επισκεψη που του εκανα -και ανφερομαι σε αυτην στο πρωτο μου ποστ για τον Δημητρη-εφαγε για πρωινο, ενα μεγαλο κουτι κορν φλεηκς με ολα τα σχετικα, και μια τουρτα.
> Στο Οδυσσεια ζυγιζε 79 κιλα και 15 μερες μετα εφθασε στα 105 κιλα, και μαλιστα οι τρικεφαλοι του ηταν ακομα πλημμυρισμενοι στις κοντρες.Φανταστειτε λοιπον τι ποσοτητες εφαγε, και τι νερο(κανονικο πλεον-οχι πισινας) ηπιε, μετα τον αγωνα,υστερα απο τετοια πεινα και διψα που υπεστη.
> Οι φωτογραφιες που βλεπετε ,τραβηγμενες σε κηπο, παρθηκαν την αλλη μερα του αγωνα,μετα απο τρελλα φαγοποτια και χωρις να εχει κανει ζεσταμα.


Πανω  σε αυτό που γραφεις Γιάννη, εκτός ότι από τις υψηλής ανάλυσης φωτογραφίας ειναι ξεκάθαρο το στεγνωμα ,  συμπληρώνω και εγω μια λεπτομέρεια, δια στοματος του κ. Παπαδογεωργακη :
Λίγες ώρες πρίν τον αγώνα ,για να αφυδατωθεί πλήρως, είχε ανέβει πανω σε μια ταρατσα, εκμεταλευόμενος τον ήλιο και τυλίχτηκε για 1-2 ωρες με μια μαυρη μάλλινη κουβέρτα..
Δεν ξερω αν το εχεις ακούσει και αν ήταν κατι που συνηθιζόταν,μου είχε κανει εντύπωση..

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Αυτο δεν το γνωριζα.Ξερω ομως κατι αλλο αρκετα ενδιαφερον.Ο Δημητρης ηταν πολυ σκληρος αθλητης, και για να νικησει τη κετωση,και να αναγκασει τον οργανισμο να καταναλωσει λιπος και οχι μυς ,εκανε απιστευτα σκληρα σετ, με παρα πολυ μεγαλο αριθμο επαναληψεων,και μεχρι να σπασει το φραγμα του πονου-οποτε βεβαια αυτο ηταν δυνατον.Υπαρχει μια θεωρια που υποστηριζει κατι τετοιο,αλλα, ας μην αναφερθουμε σε αυτην τωρα.Αυτο που θελω να εξηγησω ειναι, οτι ενω ο Δημητρης εκανε τις διαιτες εκεινης της εποχης- οπου απο πλευρας καυσιμων δεν ετρωγε σχεδον καθολου-παρ'ολα αυτα καταφερνε να γυμναστει τρομερα σκληρα.

----------


## NASSER

> Αυτο δεν το γνωριζα.Ξερω ομως κατι αλλο αρκετα ενδιαφερον.Ο Δημητρης ηταν πολυ σκληρος αθλητης, και για να νικησει τη κετωση,και να αναγκασει τον οργανισμο να καταναλωσει λιπος και οχι μυς ,εκανε απιστευτα σκληρα σετ, με παρα πολυ μεγαλο αριθμο επαναληψεων,και μεχρι να σπασει το φραγμα του πονου-οποτε βεβαια αυτο ηταν δυνατον.Υπαρχει μια θεωρια που υποστηριζει κατι τετοιο,αλλα, ας μην αναφερθουμε σε αυτην τωρα.*Αυτο που θελω να εξηγησω ειναι, οτι ενω ο Δημητρης εκανε τις διαιτες εκεινης της εποχης- οπου απο πλευρας καυσιμων δεν ετρωγε σχεδον καθολου-παρ'ολα αυτα καταφερνε να γυμναστει τρομερα σκληρα*.


Γιάννη καλώς ή κακώς αυτό θεωρείται επιτυχία στα τελικά στάδια προετοιμασίας. Να μπορείς να βγάζεις σκληρές προπονήσεις και να μην σε παίρνει από κάτω η εξαντλητική δίαιτα. Ο Δημήτρης όπως περιγράφεις το κατάφερνε και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες φωτογραφίες θεωρώ αρκετα σπάνιες ,από το Μεσογειακο της Βαρκελωνης το 1986, όπου ο Παπαδογεωργακης είχε εκπροσωπήσει την Ελλάδα.










Στην τελευταία φωτογραφια της ζύγισης, διακρίνεται ο τωρινος πρόεδρος της ΙFBB, Ραφαελ Σαντόχα

----------


## DIMITROS

Βρηκα και εγω κατι foto απο τους αγωνες αυτους. Εδω στο σαλονι βλεπουμε μαζι με τον Δημητρη τον el shahat mabrouk και τον Θ. Περσιδη

----------


## DIMITROS

Και μια με τον νικητη el shahat mabrouk

----------


## DIMITROS

Ειδα τη fοτο με τον Mike Christian ποιο πανω . Ηταν στο γυμναστηριο του Δημητρη στο Γερακα (επι της λεοφωρου οι παλιοι θα ξερουν) και ειχε κανει κατι σα σεμιναριο και ειχε ποζαρει.
Καπου εχω foto μολις τις βρω θα τις ανεβασω!!

----------


## goldenera

Αναμένουμε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ειδα τη fοτο με τον Mike Christian ποιο πανω . Ηταν στο γυμναστηριο του Δημητρη στο Γερακα (επι της λεοφωρου οι παλιοι θα ξερουν) και ειχε κανει κατι σα σεμιναριο και ειχε ποζαρει.Καπου εχω foto μολις τις βρω θα τις ανεβασω!!


Δημήτρη παίρνω πάσα να βαλω και εγω καποιες φωτογραφίες του Παπαδογεωργάκη

Από το Mr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ




Από το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1987




Μια φωτογραφία χαρακτηριστική  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Bowdown:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Kατι αρχησα να βρισκω! οπως σας υποσχεθηκα! Ηταν εποχες που δυσκολα βλεπαμε αθλητες τετοιου μεγεθους και επιπεδου σε αποσταση αναπνοης και ημασταν..........








*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Να βρηκα και μερικες ακομη. Φαινεται και  ο Ν.Σιγαλας!! α και η Τ. Παπαιωαννου!










*

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικές :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειδα και τον φιλο Γιάννη Λουδάρο στη φωτο συνεργάτη του περιοδικου muscle and fitness  που ερχόταν μαζία μας στις αποστολες της ομοσπονδίας στο εξωτερικο ! ωραίες φωτο συλεκτικές απο την επίσκεψη του μαικ κρίστιαν στην Ελλάδα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Εδω ο Νικος μαζι με τον Κριστιαν!

*

*Αυτη η κοπελα αριστερα διπλα στη κ. Παπαιωαννου ηταν η κοπελα του και δε ξερω αν ηταν και αθλητρια της εποχης!



*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε για το σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Μιας και πλησιάζει και το καλοκαίρι,βάζω μερικές καλοκαιρινές - of season - του Παπαδογεωργάκη ,εντυπωσιακός !

----------


## -beba-

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Καταπληκτικες !!!!!*  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ελμερ

Φανταστικος.... :03. Bowdown:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Πανέμορφη διάπλαση, μιας εποχής που η καλαισθησία στα πρότυπα του αρχαιοελληνικού σώματος ήταν κυρίαρχο κριτήριο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρη καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες σου, από εναν αγαπημένο πρωταθλητή της δεκαετίας του 80.  :03. Clap: 
υ.γ. Θα προτεινα απλά, ενας διαχειριστής να μετέφερε ότι υλικο αφορά τον Christian στο αφιέρωμα του που βρίσκεται *εδώ ,* έτσι ώστε να ξεχωρίσει από το αφιέρωμα του Παπαδογεωργάκη
Οτι αλλο υλικο φυσικά διαθέτεις,εννοείται το περιμένουμε με αγωνία.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ελμερ

Εγινε Κωστα..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Α sorry και ευχαριστω βαζω λοιπον 2 παλιες του Δημητρη!

*

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργάκη, με κορυφαίες προσωπικότητες του παγκόσμιoυ bodybuilding ,με τους οποίους διατηρούσε πολυ καλές επαφές 
















Το κουιζ της ημέρας ( :01. Mr. Green: )  :
Απο ποιον αγώνα είναι αυτή η φωτό;
Εχει κανεις το 7/7 από τα πρόσωπα της φωτογραφίας ;;

----------


## DIMITROS

*Φοβερες foto !!!!! Η Δευτερη με τον συχωρεμενο Ben Weider ειναι απο τα εγκαινεια του 1ου Weider γυμναστηριου στην Αγ. Παρασκευη ειχε ερθει και  ο Gaspari και μια αθλητρια ακομη που δε θυμαμε το ονομα.Ψαχνω foto. Στο κουιζ εχω μονο απο δεξια Π. Πετροπουλος ο Δημητρης η Β. Τσουπρακακου η Μ. Μπακαλακου ο Σ. Μπουρναζος και μετα το χανω αν και τα ξερω τα παιδια ...... απο ονοματα οχι!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να συμπληρώσω το παζλ ..ο Γιάννης ο Ντοκος που έχουμε παίξει σε 2 αγώνες παρεα και ο Διαμαντακος  στην κοντη κατέβαινε αν θυμάμε καλα και πρέπει να είναι απο τους μεσογειακούς ο αγώνας

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Φοβερες foto !!!!! Η Δευτερη με τον συχωρεμενο Ben Weider ειναι απο τα εγκαινεια του 1ου Weider γυμναστηριου στην Αγ. Παρασκευη ειχε ερθει και  ο Gaspari και μια αθλητρια ακομη που δε θυμαμε το ονομα.Ψαχνω foto. Στο κουιζ εχω μονο απο δεξια Π. Πετροπουλος ο Δημητρης η Β. Τσουπρακακου η Μ. Μπακαλακου ο Σ. Μπουρναζος και μετα το χανω αν και τα ξερω τα παιδια ...... απο ονοματα οχι!!*





> να συμπληρώσω το παζλ ..ο Γιάννης ο Ντοκος που έχουμε παίξει σε 2 αγώνες παρεα και ο Διαμαντακος  στην κοντη κατέβαινε αν θυμάμε καλα και πρέπει να είναι απο τους μεσογειακούς ο αγώνας


Μεσογειακούς 89 - Μάλτα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο τον αγωνα που ήταν και πρόκρηση για τους μεσογειακούς τον είχα δει λόγω του Σπύρου και μάλιστα ήμουν πίσω απο τους κριτες γι αυτο θυμάμε όλα τα παιδια που συμμετείχαν , ηταν και ο πολυ καλός φίλος του Σπύρου  ο Σταματης κόκοτας , ο Δημητρης Παπαδογιωργάκης δεν συμμετείχε αλλα νομίζω είχε πάει σαν συνοδός στους αγώνες με τους αθλητες

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## htsopelas

παμε ρε Ελλαδαρα...

----------


## DIMITROS

*Λιγο μετα το Οδυσσεια του 1985

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε φοβερή κατάσταση, επιβεβαιώνει όσα έχουν ακουστεί και εχω διαβάσει για το προχωρημένο του επίπεδο την εποχή εκείνη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εντυπωσιακη πραγματικα ποζα! :03. Clap:

----------


## GodSlayer

:03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Καλο Πασχα και καλη Ανασταση σε ολους!!!

*

----------


## GodSlayer

πολυ ωραιες φοτο μπραβο

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Απο τη δεκαετια του 90

*

*Μαλλον ειναι στην Ισπανια

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Εδω ο Rich Gaspari απο τα εγκαινεια του Weider Gym στην Αγ.Παρασκευη το 1992

**

*

----------


## goldenera

Α ρε μεγαλεία, εποχές που κορυφαίοι αθλητές επισκέπτονταν τη χώρα μας. Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για το πολύτιμο υλικό Δημητρό :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Thumb up: 


> Α ρε μεγαλεία, εποχές που κορυφαίοι αθλητές επισκέπτονταν τη χώρα μας. Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για το πολύτιμο υλικό Δημητρό

----------


## Undercover

Ωραίο καλουπι τελικά ο Παπαδογεωργάκης. 
Από τις φώτο έχω την εντυπωση ότι στο Mr Οδυσσεια του '85 το είχε παρακάνει με τη γράμμωση και είχε βγει σχετικά "μικρός" ενώ αν είχε κρατησει κάποια κιλά και μπαλαρίσματα μπορει να χτυπουσε ψηλότερη θέση.

----------


## DIMITROS

> Ωραίο καλουπι τελικά ο Παπαδογεωργάκης. 
> Από τις φώτο έχω την εντυπωση ότι στο Mr Οδυσσεια του '85 το είχε παρακάνει με τη γράμμωση και είχε βγει σχετικά "μικρός" ενώ αν είχε κρατησει κάποια κιλά και μπαλαρίσματα μπορει να χτυπουσε ψηλότερη θέση.


 *Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες αλλα βλεπεις τοτε μετραγε πολυ και η "δουλεια" πανω σε ενα σωμα και θυμαμε οι αθλητες κανανε υπερβολικη διαιτα και τις τελευταιες μερες δε πινανε ουτε νερο!!!!!*

----------


## Fataoulas

O ανθρωπος ειναι κυριος με κεφαλαιο Κ. Ευγενικοτατος, προσιτος, με το χαμογελο ολη την ωρα.
Περιττο να πω οτι τα δικεφαλα του ακομα εντυπωσιαζουν  :03. Bowdown: 

Τραβηχτηκε πριν λιγη ωρα, ειχα φορεσει και το καταλληλο μπλουζακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιά φωτογραφία,τα χαιρετίσματά μας στον κο Δημήτρη  :03. Thumb up: 

υ,γ. Αν δεν κανω λάθος,το Yava στην Ζάκυνθο το κρατάει ο γιός του...

----------


## Fataoulas

Οσο σπουδαζε εδω Κωστα, ναι. Πολυ καλο παιδι και ο Φωτης



(τον ρωτησα για τοτε που εκανε σαουνα στη ταρατσα κατω απο μια κουβερτα, και που μετα απο γωνα επεσε στη πισινα και ηπιε νερο και απορουσε που τα ηξερα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένα καρέ φωτογραφιών από την πορεία του Παπαδογεωργάκη,ευκαιρίας δοθείσης..

1984, νικητής της κατηγορίας του



MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985, με την αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικου bodybuilding,διακρίνονται ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και ο Διονύσης Βολικός



Την επόμενη ημέρα του αγώνα




Και μια από την απονομή του Πανελληνίου το 1987, στην οποία εχω την εντύπωση ότι διακρίνεται και το μελος Δημητρος (σηκώνει το χέρι του Παπαδογεωργάκη) , θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει και ο ίδιος καποια στιγμή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> O ανθρωπος ειναι κυριος με κεφαλαιο Κ. Ευγενικοτατος, προσιτος, με το χαμογελο ολη την ωρα.
> Περιττο να πω οτι τα δικεφαλα του ακομα εντυπωσιαζουν 
> 
> Τραβηχτηκε πριν λιγη ωρα, ειχα φορεσει και το καταλληλο μπλουζακι



Τέλεια φώτο. Ευχαριστούμε!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Καταπληκτικες  Foto !!!!!*  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

> Και μια από την απονομή του Πανελληνίου το 1987, στην οποία εχω την εντύπωση ότι διακρίνεται και το μελος Δημητρος (σηκώνει το χέρι του Παπαδογεωργάκη) , θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει και ο ίδιος καποια στιγμή


*Πραγματι Polyneikos  εγω ειμαι ( οπως βλεπουμε δεξια με τη πυξιδα ) Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ !!! δεν την ειχα!!!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Πραγματι Polyneikos  εγω ειμαι ( οπως βλεπουμε δεξια με τη πυξιδα ) Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ !!! δεν την ειχα!!!!:cla*p:


Χαιρομαι να ανταλάσσουμε και να μοιραζόμαστε το υλικό μας,αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της ενότητας , το "ωφείλουμε" και στους αθλητές,ειδικά τους παλαιότερους, που δεν ετυχαν της προβολής που τους αξιζε λόγω των ελάχιστων μέσων... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Ετσι για την ιστορια το κυπελο το δινει ο Ιορδανης Λεβεντελης  πισω ειναι ο Γιωργος Θωκταριδης ( παλιος αθλητης)  και ο Θυμιος Περσιδης ( Προεδρος τοτε της ΙFBB)  το αλλο το παιδι που σηκωνει το χερι του Δημητρη παλιος φιλος και αθλητης απο το Γυμναστηριο του Γερακα... τα παληκαρια 2ος 3ος ...δε τα θυμαμε!!!*

----------


## Fataoulas

Tι λετε, να την βαλω ως avatar?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία φωτό,νομίζω εχει ξαναμπεί, αλλά με την αφιέρωση,εχει την δική της αξία !! :03. Clap: 
Ειναι μετα το Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 αν δεν κάνω λαθος, σε φοβερή κατάσταση ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μερικες σπανιες και πρωτοτυές φωτογραφίες του *Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη.*
> 
> 
> Μεοσογειακοί 1987,Κυπρος ,με τον Ιορδάνη Λεβεντελη,ο Λεβεντελης αγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία -80 και ο Παπαδογεωργάκης στην +90.
> Ο τρίτος της Ελληνικής αποστολής ήταν ο Γιαννης Διακογιάννης.


25 χρόνια μετά, η " Ελληνική αποστολή του Μεσογειακού της Κύπρου", μια ισχυρή φιλία 2 ανθρώπων & αθλητών που ανέκαθες τιμούσαν την ΕΟΣΔ και μετέπειτα έπαιξαν καθοριστικό ρόλο στα διοικητικά της Ομοσπονδίας.

Απο τον πρόσφατο αγώνα Ben  Weider Diamond Cup
*
Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης - Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης 
*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο Κώστα!!! ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογιωργάκης έχει γράψει κι αυτός την δική του ιστορία στον χώρο μας , σαν αθλητής και σαν επιχειρηματίας στο χώρο των γυμναστηρίων , δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε η μονάδική πλέον αλυσίδα Γυμναστηρίων  YAVA που αναπτύσετε στην Ελλάδα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

> τρομερα τα δικεφαλα του παπαδογιωργακη, οχι οτι υστερουσε αλλου!
> 
> ο παπαδογιωργακης ειχε συμμετασχει και σε μια ταινια με τον τζαννετακο,
> ροκυ λεγοταν η ταινια και εκανε τον αμερικανο πυγμαχο με το ονομα Μπαλονε


*

*Λοιπον ειχα δει πολυ καιρο αυτο που ειπες και πραγματι  εχει παιξει σε μια "βιντεοκασετα" αν και νομιζω οτι επαιξε και στο σινεμα τοτε το RΟΚΥ 0 με τον Τζανετακο  Γκιωνακη και αλλους  γνωστους ηθοποιους .
Το βρηκα λοιπον κατα τυχη αλλα μια και δε ξερω να βαζω το βιντεο σας βαζω το λινκ.........εχει τη ...συλεκτικη του αξια!!!!

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v21584801cRPAT95p 

*

*

----------


## DIMITROS

*Με τον Π.Πετροπουλο ( το αλλο παληκαρι...το ξεχναω)!!!!


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια φωτο :03. Thumb up:  , Ντοκος .. λεγεται ο 3ος της παρεας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστός ο Χρήστος η παλιοσειρά ο άλλος είναι ο Γιάννης Ντόκος , έχουμε παίξει και μαζί σε 2 αγώνες την δεκαετία του 80 πολύ καλός αθλητής και φορμαρισμένος πάντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## gsghost

καλησπέρα παιδιά.εγώ γράφτηκα στο site μονο και μονο για να μπορέσω να εκφράσω τι χαρά μου για το υλικό που ανεβάσατε. βασικά θυμήθηκα (φλασιά που λένε) τον παπαδογιωργάκη. εμενα στον γέρακα παλιά και πήγαινα στο γυμναστήριο του(πιο απ όλα θα μου πείτε!).ξεκίνησα που λέτε μια αναζήτηση στο google να δω τι κάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος...... έτσι βρήκα και το site σας  τρομερό υλικό . μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## ελμερ

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε gsghost .....θα σε παρακαλουσα να γραφεις με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του forum και ειναι και  ευαναγνωστα...καλη διαμονη...... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## gsghost

ok ελμερ, να σε καλά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Αλλες 2 που "ξεθαψα" απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του "80


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυο συνεντεύξεις του Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη από το* Bodybuilding & Fitness* και από το *Muscle & Fitness
*

*Bodybuilding & Fitness 
*











*Muscle & Fitness*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η πρώτη συνέντευξη του Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργακάκη πιο πάνω είναι από το περιοδικό Bodybuilding, τεύχος Νο 15 - Μάρτιος 1986 που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr

http://blog.athlitis.gr/bodybuilding-15/

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργακάκης σε διαφήμιση μιας μάρκας συμπληρωμάτων, το 1986. Είναι από το περιοδικό Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 36 -Δεκέμβριος 1987.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλος ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης, το Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα της Κύπρου το 1987 που βγήκε 2ος πίσω από τον Ιταλό Καμινότο, έμελε να είναι το αγωνιστικό "κύκνειο άσμα" του, μιας και μετέπειτα αφιερώθηκε πολύ στην ανάπτυξη της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας και φυσικά στην ανάπτυξη των γυμναστηρίων του, παλιά είχε τα Olympians, μετάπειτα τα Weider και πλέον ως Διευθυντής Ανάπττυξης Δικτύου της αλυσίδας γυμναστηρίων YAVA.
Παρόλο το βεβαρυμένο του πρόγραμμα , συνεχίζει και έρχεται και υποστηρίζει την Ομοσπονδάι που τον ανεδειξε!

----------


## Fataoulas

Φοβερη κορυφωση δικεφαλου.
Εκπληκτικο καλουπι κατα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## Polyneikos

1982, φωτογραφία 40 ετων, ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης , όσο αγωνιζόταν ακόμα στις κατηγορίες Juniors, με τον θρύλο Albert Beckles, στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB!

----------

